# IBEW Local 38 (Cleveland Ohio)



## Localchevyguy88 (Aug 2, 2016)

If anyone has any info about the cleveland electrician union please share. I am currently applying and i am just kind of at a crossroad with electrician, lineman or college. problem is if i went to college I have no idea what i want to do haha. If anyone has something to say about unemployment rate in this area please share, or if anyone knows what the consistency of work in northern ohio is please tell me. I am so curious about anything and everything i need to know. thanks guys!


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I can't speak for Cleveland per se, but I'm in central Ohio and most of the guys are working at least full time and then some if they want it. 

Job outlook for electrical related trades is about 20% growth over the next few decades, that's 2nd only to computer sciences. So IMO that should tell you a lot. Of course with construction, there will be ups and downs, but I don't think anyone willing to put in the work will be dissapointed with their future prospects. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Localchevyguy88 said:


> If anyone has any info about the cleveland electrician union please share. I am currently applying and i am just kind of at a crossroad with electrician, lineman or college. problem is if i went to college I have no idea what i want to do haha. If anyone has something to say about unemployment rate in this area please share, or if anyone knows what the consistency of work in northern ohio is please tell me. I am so curious about anything and everything i need to know. thanks guys!


Have you tried this site?

https://www.usajobs.gov/Search?location=Ohio


----------

